# Football game for the wii? and other good games...



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

Which football game is the best for the wii?

Also, what other good games are there? I have nfs:undercover, but want some more "normal" games :lol:


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Fifa on in advanced play mode. 

You have to point at the screen to show it where to pass the ball etc. Very good


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I have Pro Evo too, which I haven't played yet, but it's supposed to be awesome.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Mario Kart

Wii Fit

Shaun White snowboard (on wii fit balance board)


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

love new tiger woods game, great game - nice + chilled out 

the sonic + mario olympics is great aswell, really fun with mates :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

If you want some 'proper' games, then look at:


Mario Galaxy
Zelda
Metroid
Mario Kart
Resident Evil 4 Wii Edition
Super Smash Bros Brawl

They are all excellent titles

Thanks,

Russ.


----------

